# Type of bug and how to get rid of?



## BonusCup (Aug 2, 2014)




----------



## BonusCup (Aug 2, 2014)

We found the source. It was a bag of bird seed that was stored on the floor in a cabinet in our garage. Got rid of that and sprayed all in the cabinet, only finding a few stragglers here and there. They look to be those "pasta beetles". My wife remembered reading about bird seed earlier and the day and sure enough, there they were.


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

Wow Bonus..... We all sure solved that one quick....:laughing:


----------



## BonusCup (Aug 2, 2014)

LOL...I'm just glad we found it and hopefully this post helps anyone else who runs into this problem. Wish I could have gotten better pics but I don't have a macro lens for my cameras.

Tags: Indian meal moths, dermestid beetles, sawtoothed grain beetles, cigarette and drugstore beetles, flour beetles, granary, rice and maize weevils, bean weevils, spider beetles


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

MTN REMODEL LLC said:


> Wow Bonus..... We all sure solved that one quick....:laughing:


Yeah. We make a great team! Glad I could be of help! :thumbsup:





BonusCup said:


> LOL...I'm just glad we found it and hopefully this post helps anyone else who runs into this problem. Wish I could have gotten better pics but I don't have a macro lens for my cameras.



Glad to know you figured it out without the situation becoming something larger.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

BonusCup, I live in Fla also. Thanks for the warning on bird seed as I have large bags in my garage.


----------

